# Gone



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Randy. iI looks like you are using it on a lot of projects now. Good review!...........Jim


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice review Randy.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice, thorough review. I'm glad that the system works well for you as evidenced by your recent projects.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like you got yourself a good jig Randy. I guess we will be seeing more projects with box joint fittings now.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks great job


----------

